# School...help!



## MeaganC (Jan 9, 2004)

Okay so I need some adive on how to tell my college profs. that I have IBS. I read on some previous posts that some of you had and I was wondering how you went about it. Like did you explain everything or just give them a few details? I just don't know how to word it or approach it. I know I need to though. I had my first ever classes last friday (I took a semester off after high school to move to Colorado). Everything went well, I only have three classes, I didn't want to be too overwhelmed. The only problem is they are tiny classrooms with TONS of people. Not the type of place where you can just leave unnoticed. The other problem is I'm only allowed to miss like 4 classes and I have to email my teacher 24 hours prior to missing a class. Yeah okay!!! Like I know what I'm going to feel like in 24 hours!!! I also don't know if I have to have this special medical thing saying I have a documented problem, blah blah blah. Classes are only 50 mintues, three days a week and I have a hour between two of my classes to run home. I guess I'm just concerned about exams (ick!) and missing class.







I'm starting to think this was a bad idea and if I should drop out now. I know I have to eventually go through all this, it's just overwhelming!!!! So any advice you guys could give would be great!!! Thanks!


----------



## Jumpstart55 (Dec 7, 2003)

Grant (M) (24) went to Western IL. U, at home now writing my thesis and getting more tests. Don't feel like working much. EGD is in two days. I am taking primal defense which has made my bowel movements normal again, but I still get the fatigue, pain and anxiety. Here is what I did with my professors. I went to them and explained that I had irritable bowel syndrome. That just sounds bad to anyone who doesn't know what it means so that is usually enough. But if they insist tell them up front that you have IBS-D or C or P. Tell them that you might have to leave class if you get an attack. Get them a note from your GI if they insist. I had to leave school in the middle of the semester twice. I got (I's)incompletes which are for these types of circumstances. They allow you to recover from an attack and get back to the school work when you feel ready. Just tell them the truth and don't be embarrased about talking about the intimate details of your condition cause you can't help it dude!Other tips: I found that most of my friends at school don't understand how IBS feels. Don't hang out with people who can't be somewhat sympathetic to you if you say I can't hang out tonight cause I feel like poop! As far as school work goes... Finals are stressful for normal people (I used to be one) but twice as stressful for Us IBSers so get ready for finals early and take off as much stress as you can. Go to the teacher and ask them what you can expect to be on the finals and get a jump. Not only will this help with stress but your grades should be better too. Finally, sorry this is so long, but you can get through college. Just take it slow and easy and take a break when you need one. Get and (I) if you need to take a break from school. But don't stop going, get back to school and get your degree. Go home a little more often if you can and try and get extra rest where there is peace and quiet.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I sent an email to my profs individually. They were very sympathetic. I referred them to this website, and to Molly's Brochure here on the forum that explains IBS.I will find the link for it later.Nikki


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't drop out! Don't let IBS control your life. And unless you have the world's most unkind professors ever, you can get off the hook. Either email them individually or talk to them individually. Explain that you have IBS and that it often bothers you without warning and you are often unable to leave wherever you live when it happens. Explain that you are more than willing to do ALL of the classwork, but that sometimes you might need a little bit of leeway. Remember that the guidelines set for classrooms are for healthy students. By definition, if you are having IBS attacks that are keeping you from class, you aren't healthy, and therefore I think the rules can be bent. If any of them give you hell about it, talk to your school's dean about it. Usually the people higher up will help you take care of it. If push comes to shove, find a good GI doctor in Colorado that will write you a medical excuse. Just don't give up yet. With a little bit of flexibility, things WILL get better. Worrying about it only makes them worse. I'm in my third year of college, and even though my IBS bothers me, college is still the best thing that has ever happened to me and I'm glad I haven't let IBS take over. Hang in there, see your profs individually and just make sure you stress that IBS is a very real problem that has had an impact on your life, and that you are more than willing to work hard in the classes, you just might need adjustments every now and then.Keep posting!


----------



## LabradorDalley (Nov 17, 2003)

I contacted only the profs of classes containing fifty or less- not the ones of lecture hall classes. I simply said, "If I leave your class, its' because I have a sudden urgent need to find a washroom. I have a disease called IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome_ and am not trying to be disruptive. I am watching my diet. Please let me know if this is too much of a concern and I wil find another prof"everyone of them tahnked me and said they appreciated my honesty and letting them know


----------

